# Something *BIG* is coming to ehMac!



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I'm *SOOO* excited, I'm bursting to tell everyone.  Hopefully, the official announcement will be made in the next couple of weeks. Until then, I have to remain a little vague. For now, it is safe to say this will be the biggest thing to happen to ehMac... by far, in our (almost) 10 year history and I know now, that for sure it will be happening. Before the announcement, there are a few things I'd like the members to know:

*A few changes*

There are going to be a few changes to site, which I will briefly outline the current plans below:

*1. Photos* - Most people post photos within the ehMac forum threads, rather than in the separate Photos section that runs its own software. Also, the updated forum software which we will be moving too, has the ability for members to have their own albums integrated into their profile, more similar to FaceBook. We will be moving away from separate Photo software to integrating photo sharing into the actual forums. We'll be starting the new section with a clean slate, so if you have any existing photos in the photo section that you would like to grab, please do so this week. 

*2. Classifieds* - Based on member feedback, we are going to be going back to where we started, integrating the Classifieds into the forum instead of running separate Classified software. We'll still be using some methods to prevent spam etc... The new Classifieds will be started from a clean slate as well and unfortunately, we will lose the buyer / seller feedback system. We will look at ways to have a feedback system in the future. We will be wrapping up existing ads this week. 

*3. Updated Forum Software* - The software that runs the forum will be updated and some neat, new features will be added. There will be some more social ways to connect with other like-minded ehMac members ala FaceBook with member profiles, friends and social / interest groups. 

*4. Updated Server* - The server we are moving to, will have 16GB of RAM, a Gazzilion gigs of super-fast storage space, the very latest Dual Quad Intel Chips and all kinds of other super server nutty goodness. 

*5. Tremendous Resources and other cool stuff I can't talk about yet*  - ehMac is and always will be the community... its members... *YOU*. I have always had various ideas of what I wanted the site to be for the community, but on my own and with limited resources, it would be very hard to do. That's all about to change, and then some.  

During the next couple of weeks, I'll be asking for ehMac members patience, as I'm certain there will be some technical hiccups that always come with moving severs and the related maintenance. I'll also be very keenly listening to member feedback. 

Overall, there won't be that many actual changes to the forum itself... Photos and Classifieds will be streamlined into the forums, a couple new features for the forums, a wicked fast server, lots of resources for the site and quite a few big surprises to go along. 

To borrow from a familiar quote.... "The first 10 years were just the beginning. Welcome to 2009. "


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

So essentially...something BIG!!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Macfury said:


> So essentially...something BIG!!



BIG

 :yikes:  :yikes:


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Congradulations Mr.Mayor! 

I look forward to the photos integration.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

wuhoo!


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

if we guess can you tell us if we are right???


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

if we guess can you tell us if we are right???


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

> I have always had various ideas of what I wanted the site to be for the community, but on my own and with limited resources, it would be very hard to do. That's all about to change, and then some.


Lots of changes, and then this above comment. Sounds like a financial partner of some sort. Perhaps outright selling of ehMac.ca.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Cool! ehMac will be embiggened....


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

_Big Time, I'm on my way I'm making it..._

Peter Gabriel


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

DDKD726 said:


> if we guess can you tell us if we are right???


Please don't.  And no, I will not tell.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sounds like fun, but I can wait. Lemme know when the dust settles.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Change has come to Washington DC, and now it's come to EhMac.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

Sounds exciting. 

Thank you for all you have done to date.:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Vandave said:


> Sounds exciting.
> 
> Thank you for all you have done to date.:clap:


Thanks goes to all the members.  :clap: 

There will be an announcement going out to the media. If anyone has any positive comments about why they enjoy the ehMac community, it would be greatly appreciated to post your comments here or send me a PM. Your comment may be used at part of the release.


----------



## kaliber (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice
Looking forward to it


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

The EhMac community is the best because you have friendly, civil, passionate but polite Canadians from all over the country discussing, debating, correcting and most importantly CARING about each other, united by our love of all things Apple.

And a couple of weird/disturbing guys on the corner nobody's quite sure about.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I always have positive things to say about ehMac. But, I have to say. This is one of the best online communities that I've ever been a part of. The people are so diverse and really are the ones who make the community a joy to be a part of.

One of the reasons that I volunteered to become a moderator on ehMac is because of the wonderful community that it is. I figured that I could help as much as I could to keep it that way. It has been an absolute pleasure and I have to thank everyone in the ehMac community for that.

I really wish all the best to ehMax (John) in any venture (read:adventure) he wishes for ehMac. Thanks for allowing us to share our love for Apple products and love for Canadian culture all in one spot, John, we really appreciate it. 

Thank you to all of the members for making this one of my favorite places to be.

Cheers,

Vexel


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Sign me up for following just how deep this rabbit hole we call ehMac goes! ;-)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Chealion said:


> Sign me up for following just how deep this rabbit hole we call ehMac goes! ;-)


Chealion, I don't thank you enough. I got to get some goodies out to you soon.


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

Sounds great - looking forward to the new changes


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Fingers crossed for mobile version or an all out app! Pleeeeeeease!?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Elric said:


> Fingers crossed for mobile version or an all out app! Pleeeeeeease!?


Oh dear gawd NO!!

EhMac ... follows me wherever I go ... I try to resist but ... must ... reply ...

:lmao:


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I look forward to the changes but not to say I don't care for the present system. In fact, I've never had any complaints.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

chas_m said:


> The EhMac community is the best because you have friendly, civil, passionate but polite Canadians from all over the country discussing, debating, correcting and most importantly CARING about each other, united by our love of all things Apple.


Stop it, man, you're bringing a tear to my eye....


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

ehMax said:


> *3. Updated Forum Software* - The software that runs the forum will be updated and some neat, new features will be added. There will be some more social ways to connect with other like-minded ehMac members ala *FaceBook with member profiles, friends and social / interest groups.*



ehFace... no, ehBook? Wait - myEh? ehSpace?


----------



## Bruins04 (Sep 20, 2008)

:clap: Congradulations Mr.Mayor! :clap: 
Looking forward to the new changes


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I believe you mean "Congratulations". And yes, on that we agree.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

ehMax said:


> ...*4. Updated Server* - The server we are moving to, will have 16GB of RAM, a *Gazzilion* gigs of super-fast storage space, the very latest Dual Quad Intel Chips and all kinds of other super server nutty goodness...


Wow, sounds great your Honour! But I just have one question, where can I get one of these *Gazzilion* Gig drives and how much do they go for?


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

I am really pleased to hear about BIG exciting changes. This is a great community and has been an invaluable source of support and learning to me as I have learned my way around my Macs. I love the rich diversity of personalities and styles that are to be found here.  I also appreciate the very Canadian tolerance that we exhibit towards others (when we're not engaging in flaming as blood sport)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I joined back in February of 2001 and I can honestly say that ehMac has become ingrained as part of my daily life.

It's more like a family than a community for many people who frequent here.

When travelling, I met a number of fellow members and found them to be in person, just what they seem to be online.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

The Doug said:


> ehFace... no, ehBook? Wait - myEh? ehSpace?


For me ehMac has always been ehOK, ehOne (sorry, I know punning is the lowest form of humour, but I could not resist).

I am one of the guys in the corner that chas_m referred to, but hopefully not the disturbing or weird type, just not too vocal .

Cheers


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

chas_m said:


> Oh dear gawd NO!!
> 
> EhMac ... follows me wherever I go ... I try to resist but ... must ... reply ...
> 
> :lmao:


I neeeeeeed a mobile version!! Like my Mischeivious Asian friend, Bad Lee!


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Are these the same BIG changes that were announced last year and then never materialized???


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

hmmm... time to start guessing... Apple Canada is going to sponsor the forum? All the text on the site is going to be uppercase, large, red, and underlined?

Maybe this item will finally be addressed? http://www.ehmac.ca/ehmac-ca-info-centre/70207-email-notifications.html lol... I had to mention that... hehe

Maybe the addition of tagging?

Maybe more of a "facebook" type of social networking site?

Maybe a new unibody-based website with a glossy screen? I must admit, I hate those websites that are built with more than 1 part. 

Maybe finally an ehMac Mini update?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sounds to me like someone became a big financial partner in the site with the resources to make the kind of improvements being talked about.


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 26, 2002)

This sounds like great news! I am very excited to see what changes are coming down the pipe!


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

How exciting! - Mr. Mayor, I visit the ehmac site numerous times each and every day, with baited breath to see what the next discussion is about, what the next problem is that gets solved for someone, what new things emerge into our community. Now I look forward to BIG changes, like Christmas in February …


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

dmpP said:


> hmmm... time to start guessing... Apple Canada is going to sponsor the forum?




If THEY ARE! Tell them to send me a new(er) Laptop, Atleast a G4! 

Anyways great to hear, just promise me it will be G3 compatible!

Morgan Figueiredo


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

ehMax said:


> Hopefully, the official announcement will be made in the next couple of weeks.


Wow! You're going to recognize the citizen with the oldest contributing membership _(me, join date Feb. 19/2000)_? Aw shucks, yer honour. You shouldna-oughta-hafta do that for little ol' me.   

Just kiddin' Hopefully through whatever downtime in transition there'll be, I'll be able to handle the withdrawal symptoms. This is gonna be fun. :clap:


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

Very exciting. I can't wait to see the new site.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

MrsMime said:


> Very exciting. I can't wait to see the new site.


The anticipatory embiggenment is about to burst.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats Mr Mayor! Best of luck with the server upgrade and changeover ... that portion of things is always so ... sleep deprivating LOL. Looking forward to the new ehMac setup.


----------



## MacGenius24 (Mar 4, 2008)

WOOO!! Bring ON Big  

Bigger Is Better :love2:


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

Is it a walking clock?

no, but seriously.... is it?


Looking forward to what is to come.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 11, 2005)

ya, i guess this is the thread to post about how much this site rules, so... woop woop! i like ehmac a lot! thanks everyone.

and in response to a few posts back, bigger is not always better. be careful what you wish for!


----------



## bighog (Jan 13, 2001)

Bjornbro said:


> Wow! You're going to recognize the citizen with the oldest contributing membership _(me, join date Feb. 19/2000)_? Aw shucks, yer honour. You shouldna-oughta-hafta do that for little ol' me.
> 
> Just kiddin' Hopefully through whatever downtime in transition there'll be, I'll be able to handle the withdrawal symptoms. This is gonna be fun. :clap:


Sounds good to me, maybe we can squeak something in for the second oldest. Although I'm not nearly as active as you, more or a lurker.

Congrats Mr Mayor


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

the anticipation is driving me nuts.

this is like a hot prom date saying she went shopping at la senza, but you have to wait until the end of the night to find out what she bought


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

bighog said:


> Sounds good to me, maybe we can squeak something in for the second oldest. Although I'm not nearly as active as you, more or a lurker.
> 
> Congrats Mr Mayor


You want to be careful you don't burn up your keyboard with 39 posts in eight full years.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

Sounds good! The old classifieds will be great, as will integrated photos and social options


----------



## Chas3 (Jul 14, 2007)

Yay!
:clap: :clap:


----------



## Macinguelph (Oct 27, 2007)

Looking forward to whatever it is......not that I had any complaints. A site that I lurk on at least once per day and then, whenever the mood strikes, I post something. Just please don't "New Facebook" it!!


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Hmm.... Will be watching.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

Am I the only one to be slightly disturbed by the fact that any partnership will not be without influence in changing the nature and character of this board to shape it to its own terms?
Or am I more disturbed by the fact that I'm the first (possibly only) one to voice this concern here? 
In many ways, I would have wished to remain a small and independent community


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

RISCHead said:


> Am I the only one to be slightly disturbed by the fact that any partnership will not be without influence in changing the nature and character of this board to shape it to its own terms?
> Or am I more disturbed by the fact that I'm the first (possibly only) one to voice this concern here?
> In many ways, I would have wished to remain a small and independent community


+1, ...


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

SINC said:


> You want to be careful you don't burn up your keyboard with 39 posts in eight full years.


Hey Sic, didn't know you had reached 25k; mighty impressive!


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Very exciting news. This community has a lot of knowledgeable and helpful people that makes participating in it a pleasure. The added servers sound very promising. Can’t wait to see the new layout.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

RISCHead said:


> Am I the only one to be slightly disturbed by the fact that any partnership will not be without influence in changing the nature and character of this board to shape it to its own terms?
> Or am I more disturbed by the fact that I'm the first (possibly only) one to voice this concern here?
> In many ways, I would have wished to remain a small and independent community


I think I'll wait to know more before I become disturbed, however slightly.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

keebler27 said:


> the anticipation is driving me nuts.
> 
> this is like a hot prom date saying she went shopping at la senza, but you have to wait until the end of the night to find out what she bought


This is not even close to having a hot date saying she went lingerie shopping...

If my gf makes a new lingerie purchase, the computer gets shut down immediately!

Trust me, it doesn't have to only be prom night. You might consider spending more time finding nice places to take your dates to (where they have a reason to buy new lingerie) and less time in ehMac...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

bighog said:


> Sounds good to me, maybe we can squeak something in for the second oldest. Although I'm not nearly as active as you, more or a lurker.
> 
> Congrats Mr Mayor


bighog, I remember working on the original ehMac logo with you in my office.  You were talking to me about this new format called MP3, a digital music file on your computer and these little devices you could put them on. I remember thinking that sounded like a stupid idea that would never fly.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

ehMax said:


> bighog, I remember working on the original ehMac logo with you in my office.  You were talking to me about this new format called MP3, a digital music file on your computer and these little devices you could put them on. I remember thinking that sounded like a stupid idea that would never fly.


He that reminds me of a great story...

The day that the iPod was announced I was sitting in the office with an Apple staffer and we both looked at each other and said "think these will really sell?"

We then went on to create a 3D paper cut out of that iPod to get an idea of how big it was, and we were amazed, but still did not think that it would be a hit.

This story comes up every time we get together now and we just laugh and are happy that neither on of us is running Apple


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

RISCHead said:


> Am I the only one to be slightly disturbed by the fact that any partnership will not be without influence in changing the nature and character of this board to shape it to its own terms?
> Or am I more disturbed by the fact that I'm the first (possibly only) one to voice this concern here?
> In many ways, I would have wished to remain a small and independent community


I'm disturbed you're the first one!  

I can't get into too many details yet, but I can say this: I would never do anything or would never agree to anything if it meant that it would negatively change what we have built here over the past 10 years. I can assure you, there are no plans to change the nature or the character of the board. In fact, it has been a prime focus NOT to disturb what we have going here. I do not want to _iMovie '08_ the site.  (An adjective I'd like full credit for when it catches on)

The site *IS* the community and its members. Its direction will always be based on feedback from its members. Soon I will have the proper resources, and I really do mean resources, to take ehMac to good places.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

ehMax said:


> The site *IS* the community and its members. Its direction will always be based on feedback from its members. Soon I will have the proper resources, and I really do mean resources, to take ehMac to good places.


Maybe start a ehMac World Expo here in Canada 

I really do enjoy this place Mr. Mayor. I know I got a little heated over the political stuff and stepped out of bounds, but I apologised to SINC and I'd like to think that I support this community as much as possible. It really is a great place.

Cheers!


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

There is a new show starting this year that may be of interest

Apple Expo Canada


----------



## bighog (Jan 13, 2001)

ehMax said:


> bighog, I remember working on the original ehMac logo with you in my office.  You were talking to me about this new format called MP3, a digital music file on your computer and these little devices you could put them on. I remember thinking that sounded like a stupid idea that would never fly.


I remember that too! It seems like lifetime ago now. If we going to reminisce, remember the iMac launch. What that was a long time ago.


----------



## bighog (Jan 13, 2001)

SINC said:


> You want to be careful you don't burn up your keyboard with 39 posts in eight full years.


Maybe I should use this one thread to catch up to you.


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

I for one am more of a lurker, too.

That said, I lurk almost daily because it is rare these days to find a place like this where zealotry can mix with a modicum of civility on a consistent basis.

Though I am always concerned when the influence of 'money' enters the picture, I am also aware that you can't run the world on good intentions, rainbows and smiles. Good for you if you've found a backer who can help foot the costs (and time) who also respects your vision.

I'm not sure how, but I'll find a way to work that *iMovie '08* comment in somewhere - to those who understand, it will make total sense. To those who don't understand, well, they might have uses, too, but who needs 'em!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

bighog said:


> Maybe I should use this one thread to catch up to you.


It really doesn't matter to me how many posts I, or anyone else has on the board. What matters to me is that members participate and I learn much every day from members on this board.

If my post prompted you to post again, I consider that a good thing. Maybe we'll get to know you a bit better. Thanks for the response.


----------



## morespace54 (Mar 4, 2005)

chas_m said:


> The EhMac community is the best because you have friendly, civil, passionate but polite Canadians from all over the country discussing, debating, correcting and most importantly CARING about each other, united by our love of all things Apple.
> 
> And a couple of weird/disturbing guys on the corner nobody's quite sure about.


ditto! 
Rock on, ehMac!


----------



## morespace54 (Mar 4, 2005)

tilt said:


> For me ehMac has always been ehOK, ehOne (sorry, I know punning is the lowest form of humour, but I could not resist).
> 
> I am one of the guys in the corner that chas_m referred to, but hopefully not the disturbing or weird type, just not too vocal .
> 
> Cheers


Mobile or not, let's hope *not* for a ehMacMe... 

Congrats Mr Mayor ! Love the site, love the members.
These are exciting times!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

More specific details to be posted soon, but technical stuff will be starting to happen this weekend!  :yikes:  

There are quite a few things going to be happening, so instead of trying to do things with a live site, we are going to be closing the site Saturday morning at 12:01 AM EST for maintenance and hopefully be reopened ready to go for your Monday morning read. 

Once the transfer happens and we are running smooth, there will be further announcements coming later. 

More details to be posted shortly.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

ooo so exciting, it like MacWorld all over again


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Can we fire up the ehMac chat room, so I don't go through withdrawls?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ottawaman said:


> Can we fire up the ehMac chat room, so I don't go through withdrawls?


Yes! For sure. I will be checking in and out over weekend with status updates. Can someone remind me how to post a direct link to the chatroom?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

A little over a week ago, I posted in this thread about how some **BIG** changes were coming to ehMac. 

Well, some of those changes are coming *VERY* soon! 

*Tomorrow, Saturday morning at 12:01 AM EST to be precise.* 

Quite a few things are being upgraded, removed, moved or fixed. Rather than trying to do this on a live site, for the first time in a long time, ehMac will be down for maintenance starting Saturday morning at 12:01 AM EST. We'll be down for the weekend and hopefully (fingers crossed) back up for Monday morning. 

Monday, you won't actually *see* a lot different, and I'm sure we'll probably have to sort through cookie issues and what not (I have made it a top priority not to lose Post Counts this time!)  but I know all the wonderful ehMacians will be patient as we sort out any problems. 

Soon after, once we are up and running, there will be further exciting news coming!  (Besides celebrating ehMac's 10 Year Anniversary!) :clap: 

From the bottom of my heart, thanks so much for everyone's support of ehMac so far. Let's keep going down this rabbit hole together. :love2:


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Good Luck*

Hello Mayor and Citizens of ehMac:

Good luck with the change and bravo for the undertaking. I too, have come to love ehMac and it's community. I shall miss my regular threads but comforted by the knowledge that we shall see a positive change on Monday morning. Incidentally, where is this 'chat' centre as I will positively experience withdrawal symptoms. 

Take care all.
Ciaochiao


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi,
You need to use iChat. > File> Go to Chat... then enter ehMac.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

*Two Ways To Get Your ehMac Fix:*

Launch iChat, go to File>Go To Chat Room and type in ehMac.

Second is to use MacDoc's MAGIC site as a back up for a couple of days:

MAGIC

Many people are not aware of this site that MacDoc graciously maintains free to members. Just sign up and meet your ehMac friends there.


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

A little help please...

Started iChat.

Went to File menu but 'New Chat' and 'Go To Chat Room' are not enabled.

What should I do now? The help mentions setting up an account somewhere. Any recommendations?

I'd love to join in.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi, get a free mobile me account.
https://secure.me.com/wo/WebObjects/Signup.woa/wa/trial?aff=consumer&cty=US&lang=en
You get to keep your account name after the trail expires.
You use this account info as your credentials for iChat.
Note. there's no guarantee someone will be in the chat room at all times

First timers start here


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I've set up an official temporary forum for ehMacians while the server is being upgraded. *Just click here*, and sign up.  

I may just give out a few more T-Shirts over the weekend.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Just a thought - bookmark the link before the forum goes down.
Cheers,
OM


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Temp forum*

Hello Mr. Mayor:

Thanks for setting up the temp room. I have never used iChat but when I did go to 'register' for my 'free trial', a request was made for my credit card info which I don't have at this time. I went back to your original posts and saw that you had set up a temp forum site. Thank you! Now, I only have to ask, are we allowed to create what I would guess is called, a 'sub' forum? If not, do we all just post on this forum at random? I'm rather new to forums and at that, ehMac is the only one I use with comfort and ease (that's a hint to the Gods of tech to ensure the 'Big Change' goes smoothly). 

Again, all the best to you and your staff. May ehMac reign supreme!!-"Ra-men"
See everyone there!
Ciaochiao


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

ciaochiao said:


> Hello Mr. Mayor:
> 
> Thanks for setting up the temp room. I have never used iChat but when I did go to 'register' for my 'free trial', a request was made for my credit card info which I don't have at this time. I went back to your original posts and saw that you had set up a temp forum site. Thank you! Now, I only have to ask, are we allowed to create what I would guess is called, a 'sub' forum? If not, do we all just post on this forum at random? I'm rather new to forums and at that, ehMac is the only one I use with comfort and ease (that's a hint to the Gods of tech to ensure the 'Big Change' goes smoothly).
> 
> ...


Sorry, the credit card requirement was unknown to me.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Bringing Shangri-La to the Mountain*

Hi Mr. Mayor:

I've linked your link into the Shang Clubhouse. I hope to see Dr. G, SINC, and everyone else at the temp forum. After all, we can all do with a bit of Shangri-La anywhere we go.
Ciaochiao


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

SINC said:


> Launch iChat, go to File>Go To Chat Room and type in ehMac.
> 
> Second is to use MacDoc's MAGIC site as a back up for a couple of days:
> 
> ...


+1

Click on my sig and see the Magic games forum while you are there too.

Dave  (AKA Big Foot)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Well folks, I will see you on the other side.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ottawaman said:


> Just a thought - bookmark the link before the forum goes down.
> Cheers,
> OM





ciaochiao said:


> Hi Mr. Mayor:
> 
> I've linked your link into the Shang Clubhouse. I hope to see Dr. G, SINC, and everyone else at the temp forum. After all, we can all do with a bit of Shangri-La anywhere we go.
> Ciaochiao


This is just an example of Multi-Quote.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

woo hoo congrats on getting back up.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Trevor Robertson said:


> woo hoo congrats on getting back up.


Don't speak too soon.  A little hiccup when we first opened. Being looked at right now


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks great, Mayor!


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Yay!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

ehMac feels incredibly fast now. And I didn't lose my post count.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Multi quote*



ehMax said:


> This is just an example of Multi-Quote.


Very interesting Mr. Mayor. I'll have to try it out. I put my 1st into the Temp site yesterday. SINC taught me 'how'. I think it worked but using the ehMac typical 'email attachment' process is by far, easier. No HTML language to understand. But thanks for the lesson. Congrats on your achievement. I'm still waiting for HowEver to advise as to how efficiency was meted out in Toronto's City Hall. You guys were pretty 'on schedule' for a complete reno job. 

Welcome back to our home!
Ciaochiao


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Be sure to read details / instructions about the new features.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Daily readings*



ehMax said:


> Be sure to read details / instructions about the new features.


Hi Mr. Mayor:
Well, it seems as if ehMac and its posts are my new 'bible' so, thanks for the link. I will do my daily 'readings'. Pretty nifty, that Youtube link. Very neat .
Ciaochiao


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> I'm *SOOO* excited, I'm bursting to tell everyone.  Hopefully, the official announcement will be made in the next couple of weeks. Until then, I have to remain a little vague. For now, it is safe to say this will be the biggest thing to happen to ehMac... by far, in our (almost) 10 year history and I know now, that for sure it will be happening.


That was posted January 27, two weeks and three days ago. Blurt it out already.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm sure there's been a TON of hard work to get the board upgraded and get the additional functionality implemented... but overall... I haven't seen anything so "BIG"... am I missing something? Is the "BIG" thing the social component?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

dmpP said:


> I'm sure there's been a TON of hard work to get the board upgraded and get the additional functionality implemented... but overall... I haven't seen anything so "BIG"... am I missing something? Is the "BIG" thing the social component?


I hope this link is of some assistance:

http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/73860-were-back-up-read-here-list-new-features.html

.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

+1


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*good tutorials*

Hi All:

thanks for the link HowEver. That just about explains the major changes and their functions. I'm still reading and trying. Hopefully, everyone will read and update eventually. Maybe a general note using this link should be posted to EVERY thread? I think it would really get everyone to read it because I only looked at it due to my subscription to the 'Something Big' thread. Just my thoughts.
Congrats on the new and improved changes. I'm SOOOOOO glad you didn't get rid of ehMac man and the red. Thank goodness this site has efficiency and speed because the others had zzzzzzzzzzzzz slowness and two tonnes of spam. BTW. I went to see the lingerie.....just kidding.
Ciaochiao


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Lemme see, the "BIG" was gonna happen by the end of the month (that was Nov.), then by the new year (that was Dec.) then later this month, (that was Jan.) and we're now over half way through February and still nothing. I've given up and concluded there is no more BIG than we've seen with the recent changes.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

The mayor suggested that one wouldn't notice any significant difference with the new web site and server and he was right.

Actually not - quite.

I find this web site a trifle slower than before and definitely slower than other sites I visit. Not sure exactly where the problem lies......I often get a waiting for ehMac in the browser and then I often see the browser waiting for at least three other sites - tribalfusion, doubleclick and "google something".
So it may not all be a pure ehMac problem - annoying nevertheless.

However, the Mac community here is fantastic - so I'll stick it out if it doesn't get any worse.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> Lemme see, the "BIG" was gonna happen by the end of the month (that was Nov.), then by the new year (that was Dec.) then later this month, (that was Jan.) and we're now over half way through February and still nothing. I've given up and concluded there is no more BIG than we've seen with the recent changes.


 Delays, delays, delays. It's always a big day at ehMac SINC when you show up. 
Methinks news will be getting out very soon. (Sooner than I expected)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

krs said:


> The mayor suggested that one wouldn't notice any significant difference with the new web site and server and he was right.
> 
> Actually not - quite.
> 
> ...


Hey krs, updates to the the software the runs ehMac were done the weekend past, but we still are moving to the new server soon which should help with speed. (See post below)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Just an update everyone. 

This weekend should be the second part to the updates as we actually move the site to a new server. (That's the current plan)

There will mostly likely be some disruptions as DNS changes over, but we shouldn't see the downtime that we saw the Feb 7th weekend. 

And yes, there is still a big announcement coming. I've been delaying it just to bug SINC.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Still no Mobile version


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Elric said:


> Still no Mobile version


You will have to ask vBulletin for that.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> And yes, there is still a big announcement coming. I've been delaying it just to bug SINC.


I :love2: it when I get noticed!  And for the record, it's usually my "bug" that bothers people. :lmao:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> I :love2: it when I get noticed!  And for the record, it's usually my "bug" that bothers people. :lmao:


Ahhhh... that's yours! *$#@ That's the bug I've been working on this whole time.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Perhaps it's been said but I'm guessing ehMac.ca email address for a small fee...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Perhaps it's been said but I'm guessing ehMac.ca email address for a small fee...


Er..... no.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Love Bug*

Everyone loves to bug SINC about the bug but the truth is...I LOVE that bug!! Everyone, leave SINC's bug alone.
Ciaochiao


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

I place a sardine on my tongue and await with baited breath …


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

duosonic said:


> I place a sardine on my tongue and await with baited breath …


Don't quote me on it, but *MAYBE* will have announcement tomorrow.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*thats a cool idea*



RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Perhaps it's been said but I'm guessing ehMac.ca email address for a small fee...


Hi All and Mr. Mayor:
I LOVE the idea of an email address @ehmac.ca Is this even possible? How much would it cost to implement this? Feasibility report?
Ciaochiao
(PS, I'm still waiting for the 'BIG' change and forgive me, but you'll need to SMACK me in the head with the change so that I actually notice. You are dealing with a moron here...I like the 'personalized' message to all members announcing the issues on ehmac over the weekend. Are we to use the temp Shang or temp ehmac while this work is being done?
Ciaochiao


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

I agree than an @ehmac.ca email address would be an excellent feature, one that I would most certainly use.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

ehMax said:


> Don't quote me on it, but *MAYBE* will have announcement tomorrow.


Or... it just might be tomorrow.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

bgw said:


> A little help please...
> 
> Started iChat.
> 
> ...


Get a Free, Non-Expiring .Mac Address for iChat


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

ehMax said:


> Er..... no.


Sadly, the @ehmac.ca email addresses have been phased out  It went down this morning. RIP.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*ehMac Maintenance Feb 21st, 12:01 AM - Possible Email / PM alert issues today*

Just a notice that ehMac.ca will be going through further maintenance Feb 21st at 12:01 AM as we transfer the site to the new server. We expect downtime to be fairly minimal. The ehMac.ca domain will be changed to point to the new server which may take 12-24 hours depending where you are located. When we are on the new server, some members may need to "Reset their cookies" or re-enter their password to login. 

We are in the process of implementing a new email system starting today as well, so there may be some issues receiving alerts from the site, such as PM notifications. There is also the potential of emails addressed to an @ehmac.ca address not getting through until the transfer is complete. 

In the advent the site has to momentarily be taken down, I will be posting updates on ehMac's Twitter account. (See link in my signature below)

Thanks for your patience and your continued support of ehMac!

- ehMax


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

So... When do we get to hear the BIG annoucement?????


----------



## MacGenius24 (Mar 4, 2008)

DDKD726 said:


> So... When do we get to hear the BIG annoucement?????


We switched severs and got upgrades!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

DDKD726 said:


> So... When do we get to hear the BIG annoucement?????


Don't hold me to it, but I am almost certain it will be tomorrow.  98% sure.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm glad ehMac is finally back for me.

Only an hour ago I couldn't access it - all I got was a generic page.

I received the email notifications when someone posted but no website.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Don't hold me to it, but I am almost certain it will be tomorrow.  98% sure.


On the ehMac scale of "bigness" from one to ten, how would this score?
(one being a new smilie and 10 being free mac pros for everyone  )


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Ottawaman said:


> On the ehMac scale of "bigness" from one to ten, how would this score?
> (one being a new smilie and 10 being free mac pros for everyone  )


I'm hoping for an "8" - a free MacPro for everyone with over 4590 posts.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Actually - I take that back - rather than another BIG change, how about concentrating to get this forum running properly.
Right now it's slow as molasses.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

See announcement here. 

krs, not sure why site is going slow for you. Site is working really fast here.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ottawaman said:


> On the ehMac scale of "bigness" from one to ten, how would this score?
> (one being a new smilie and 10 being free mac pros for everyone  )


Wow.. I missed the 45 Million lottery, so the new Mac Pros are out. Based on your criteria... I'm thinking maybe a 6?


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

ehMax said:


> See announcement here.
> 
> krs, not sure why site is going slow for you. Site is working really fast here.


"Slow" is really an oversimplification.

The browser keeps waiting for a response from the server - once the server responds, it does load fast.
The "wait time" is in the order of one to two seconds for eHmac.ca, less for doubleclick, tribalfusion and google ads.
Doesn't happen every time either.

What I see is that the wait times are similar to the wait times before the server change, however, the download itsel, once it does happen, is definitely snappier.

Maybe the 'wait' issue is some intermediate server although I don't notice that with other sites I go to.
Where is the server actually physically located?


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

krs said:


> Actually - I take that back - rather than another BIG change, how about concentrating to get this forum running properly.
> Right now it's slow as molasses.


Not just that, but the email notifications I get are a little whacked out..I got an email saying I got a response to a thread I started, but when I clicked the link it was a whole other thread. AND my thread had been deleted!

Also, the Smilies pane isn't working. When I click it, instead of inserting the Smilie's text into the Message box, it deselects the typing and nothing happens. Now I can only use the ones that have codes I remember..


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

MrsMime said:


> Not just that, but the email notifications I get are a little whacked out..I got an email saying I got a response to a thread I started, but when I clicked the link it was a whole other thread. AND my thread had been deleted!
> 
> Also, the Smilies pane isn't working. When I click it, instead of inserting the Smilie's text into the Message box, it deselects the typing and nothing happens. Now I can only use the ones that have codes I remember..


         :greedy: XX)  :yikes: :clap: :heybaby: :yawn: :-( tptptptp :baby: :lmao: :love2: beejacon


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

MrsMime said:


> Not just that, but the email notifications I get are a little whacked out..I got an email saying I got a response to a thread I started, but when I clicked the link it was a whole other thread. AND my thread had been deleted!
> 
> Also, the Smilies pane isn't working. When I click it, instead of inserting the Smilie's text into the Message box, it deselects the typing and nothing happens. Now I can only use the ones that have codes I remember..


Could you please forward that email notification to ehmax @ ehmac.ca?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

krs said:


> "Slow" is really an oversimplification.
> 
> The browser keeps waiting for a response from the server - once the server responds, it does load fast.
> The "wait time" is in the order of one to two seconds for eHmac.ca, less for doubleclick, tribalfusion and google ads.
> ...


New server is in Toronto.


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

ehMax said:


> Could you please forward that email notification to ehmax @ ehmac.ca?


I don't know why your Smilies are working, because mine STILL aren't!

Also, I just forwarded the email to you.


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

Another "problem" that I'm unsure is a new feature or not but something I haven't noticed before..

The "Quick links" tab used to be a little dropdown menu, now it is a link that changes that entire bar to what the contents of the dropdown menu used to be.

Is this normal?


----------



## tlipovski (Apr 6, 2008)

Very good to see MacWorld Canada announced, and a big thank you to those involved.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

ehMax said:


> New server is in Toronto.


That's just down the road from me.

I thought intermediate servers might cause the delay, but there can't be too many.

Isn't there some way to actually "see" how and through which servers the connection to ehMac is routed?


----------



## tlipovski (Apr 6, 2008)

@ KRS: I am in Ottawa and ehMac is loading lickettysplit for me. Open Terminal and type traceroute www.ehmac.com and you will see all the hops and milliseconds between nodes from their Toronto server to you.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

tlipovski said:


> @ KRS: I am in Ottawa and ehMac is loading lickettysplit for me. Open Terminal and type traceroute www.ehmac.com and you will see all the hops and milliseconds between nodes from their Toronto server to you.


ehmac.ca


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I get this - what does that tell me?
Remember, it's not the download itself that is slow - it's sitting waiting for some server to respond.



> traceroute to ehmac.ca (207.112.10.75), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets
> 1 speedtouch.lan (10.0.0.138) 222.535 ms 1.045 ms 1.364 ms
> 2 ro-ki1.kos.net (64.201.44.2) 149.183 ms 26.376 ms 25.754 ms
> 3 sw-ki2-naspool.kos.net (64.201.44.1) 32.942 ms 33.362 ms 35.770 ms
> ...


----------



## tlipovski (Apr 6, 2008)

Maybe its a fleshware issue?


----------



## tlipovski (Apr 6, 2008)

;-)


----------



## tlipovski (Apr 6, 2008)

The latency on each hop is under 50 ms, which should be pretty good. If it still looks slow try traceroute with a different url or IP address that seems to load more quickly. Here is a great website for understanding the details that you get back as well: Traceroute

If you want more help just message me as we are no longer on topic for this forum.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Yeah - it should really be in this thread
http://www.ehmac.ca/info-centre/74230-server-transfer-february-21st-2009-bug-report-thread-3.html

But it's not a big issue.
It's really not the the time it takes for the website to load as I explained earlier - it's the delay before ehMac or doubleclick or tribalfusion etc. respond. The load time is after that and that's fast enough.

But I'm not going to worry about the delay anymore - on to bigger and better things.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

krs, it could be a DNS issue. are you using OpenDNS yet?


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I don't see how this has anything to do with DNS.
When there is a DNS look-up delay, I get "looking up wwww......" in the browser; in my case I get "waiting for www....."- the browser has alreday sent information to ehMac or double-click or tribal fusion etc. but those websites have not responded yet.

I didn't have any DNS IP's entered in my Mac network setting; I added the two OpenDNS IPs earlier today - made no difference.


----------

